# Missing my sweet Bear



## Rarrington (Apr 9, 2012)

I've had a lot of animals throughout my life; and I have mourned the passing of each and every one of them. But the passing of my sweet Bear has totally knocked me off balance. He was my very best friend; my constant companion. He slept next to my bed every night and would check on me several times each night to make sure I was still there and safe. He loved babies, puppies, kittens, and my daughters guinea pig. He was smart and obedient with very little training. He became sick in November with seizures and gradually became sicker and sicker. Each time I would decide it was time to let him go, he would bounce back. I believe that he didn't want to leave me and just kept holding on. Finally, after sitting up holding him three nights in a row, I had to give him what he needed and deserved; relief from pain. He felt well enough his last day to roll in the grass, eat bacon and eggs for breakfast, and go for one last car ride. At the time, it made me doubt my decision; then I realized that once again Bear had brightened my life and gave me one last taste of "the good old days". I miss him terribly. I have a rescued pup now...not to replace Bear, for that could never happen. But, because Bear gave me so much love that it would be disloyal of me and a shame to his wonderful legacy if I didn't share that love with a pup who needed it. Rest in peace my sweet boy. I will always have you in my heart. Love, Mom
Bear 6/5/1999-3/19/2012


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :teary: I lost my ♥ dog last November and it still hurts every day. I too have rescued a puppy and I still have his brother my Big Buddy Bear but a big piece of my heat is missing and I'm afraid it will always be gone.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I can only imagine what you're going through right now. This is my first dog ever and she's the greatest thing that has happened to me. I don't think I would be able to handle the pain of losing her... I'm glad bear lived a great life with a great family.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. It gets easier with time but he will never leave you.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful way to honor Bear, helping a puppy in need. It's true we can never replace them in our hearts.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, the pain will lesson with time but will always be there. Just keep in mind that your precious Bear will be waiting for you someday at the bridge.


----------



## Rarrington (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone. It's nice to be able to talk about him and mourn and know I won't be judged as "crazy" for having that much of an attachment to "just a dog" (what most people think; not me!) It has been slow-going. Thirteen years of unconditional love is hard to lose.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Man oh man do I know what you mean. I have been fortunate enough to have been owned by more dogs than most. But the death of Remo (coming up on two years in a couple of months) devastated me like no other. I don't know if I will ever be able to give my entire heart to a dog again. As much as I grieved for my other dogs, he is the one that really knocked me for a "total loop". 

Please know that many of us here on this board completely understand your pain.


----------



## LindaDwyer (Apr 9, 2012)

Rarrington said:


> I've had a lot of animals throughout my life; and I have mourned the passing of each and every one of them. But the passing of my sweet Bear has totally knocked me off balance. He was my very best friend; my constant companion. He slept next to my bed every night and would check on me several times each night to make sure I was still there and safe. He loved babies, puppies, kittens, and my daughters guinea pig. He was smart and obedient with very little training. He became sick in November with seizures and gradually became sicker and sicker. Each time I would decide it was time to let him go, he would bounce back. I believe that he didn't want to leave me and just kept holding on. Finally, after sitting up holding him three nights in a row, I had to give him what he needed and deserved; relief from pain. He felt well enough his last day to roll in the grass, eat bacon and eggs for breakfast, and go for one last car ride. At the time, it made me doubt my decision; then I realized that once again Bear had brightened my life and gave me one last taste of "the good old days". I miss him terribly. I have a rescued pup now...not to replace Bear, for that could never happen. But, because Bear gave me so much love that it would be disloyal of me and a shame to his wonderful legacy if I didn't share that love with a pup who needed it. Rest in peace my sweet boy. I will always have you in my heart. Love, Mom
> Bear 6/5/1999-3/19/2012


Getting another dog will not take the place of your beloved bear but the new one will make a place of its own.


----------



## LindaDwyer (Apr 9, 2012)

we never really get over loosing a beloved pet, we just learn to live without them


----------



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm so very very sorry for your loss, its hard to part with a beloved pet. GSD are special in that they are so loyal and really bond with their owner, of course other doggies are special too.. Just so tough to let go. God bless you and your new pup..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I had to make the same decision when my last gsd Omy developed seizures at age 11. I watched her desperately looking for signs that she was getting better but I knew it was because I couldn't stand the thought of being without her. I still miss her terribly even though I love having Stosh. I think it helps that he's so different from her. I'm very sorry you lost Bear


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Aww your words made me cry and I do know exactly how you feel. I am truly sorry for your loss and the pain you feel as it is so new. Yes we share your feelings and understand!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

LindaDwyer said:


> we never really get over loosing a beloved pet, we just learn to live without them


 
That is so true. Every beloved companion builds a special place in your heart...when they leave, it's empty. You build new places with new companions...Your heart gets bigger over time. (if that makes *any* sense...) That's at least how we feel.


----------



## Rarrington (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the support everyone. Little zeke certainly helps by keeping me hopping all day lol. Night time and early mornings are hard and sometimes it just hits unexpectedly. I love zeke but on stressful days I miss that calm comforting companionship that comes with a senior shepherd


----------



## millie12 (Jun 13, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I lost Cleo in early Feb, a month later we had 1-1/2 rescue GSD. While Lexi will never replace Cleo she has helped me heal and has filled that hole in my heart.

God Bless and it does get easier. Bit by bit...

Penny


----------

